# first try...food coloring for wood dye



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I soaked it for about an hour, I'll try inkjet ink next.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man !!!

That is 6 kinds of cool, the colour is great and the palm swell really sets it off!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow looks great! And food coloring is CHEAP!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, but I was trying to get a different hue of green. My kids like it tho. + I used a whole bottle of green dye...a large bottle.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, looks nice!


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice Work!!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

And non toxic to boot ! MM


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> And non toxic to boot ! MM


 Only to squirrels and rabbits


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool and new.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking! I think the shade of green is just fine.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

India ink or just plain ink pen ink diluted with denatured alcohol works really well too.

That slingshot looks great!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that slingshot a lot. The color, the design, and the craftsmanship. Top job!


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

That looks great! Very nice job.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Making them is almost as much fun as shooting them...Almost...but not quite.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice. I'm liking it.

Have you thought of using leather dyes and washes as well? I think from Eco-Flow there are about 30 something colors. I've used them, of course on leather, for a few cloth and wood staining. Eco-Flow and Febeings will not stay on synthetic materials like nylon, rayon, and many plastics - so I would assume useless on composite deck materials (if you work with them).


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Catfish said:


> very nice. I'm liking it.
> 
> Have you thought of using leather dyes and washes as well? I think from Eco-Flow there are about 30 something colors. I've used them, of course on leather, for a few cloth and wood staining. Eco-Flow and Febeings will not stay on synthetic materials like nylon, rayon, and many plastics - so I would assume useless on composite deck materials (if you work with them).


 Neat dye would probably work well. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Again thanks everyone.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought a pack of THESE about a year ago and they are amazing.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the dye.
I went on their website, they looked good. I looked for a USA vendor, he shows PSI, but I don't think they handle the dyes anymore.
I probably will just do one more and give the inkjet ink a try


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

leather dye works great, i've used Feibings. The slingshot below was dyed with Feibings green leather dye.


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

RR-
 Tandy leather company - right to the dyes
Springfield Leather Co. - again, right to the dye selection

I go to Tandy locally and do a lot of business there, so I trust the Jacksonville store. I also have done several transactions with SLC via internet orders and over the phone, so very trust worthy too. SLC is the only company I know that went, "Hey,we charged you too much, so you've got a store credit or we will refund the difference."


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

that looks quality to me well done
polecat


----------

